# inTBT



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 16, 2007)

*inTBT:*
inTBT; my newest, latest, greatest project. This thing is really big and has taken me forever, and it's almost ready to be released. I'm really excited for this. I'll only give you little information at a time, until I feel it's ready for release.

inTBT is an OS-like program JUST for TBT. It'll contain all things any great user program would do; icons, windows, options, and much more. You'll be able to have quick-links around TBT, and be able to PM members with the click of a button. You'll be able to write your own inTBT programs, upload, save, and share them! There is a lot done, and a lot planned; I'm hoping it'll serve TBT justice.


*News:*
07/16/07: Topic Posted, Screenshot + Userbars added


*Screenshots:*
#1 - #2 - #3


*Userbars:*
#1 (inTBT User) - #2 (inTBT Supporter) - #3 (inTBT)


*Downloads:*
Version 1.0:
.RAR: http://www.savefile.com/files/898676
.ZIP: http://www.savefile.com/files/898691 


*inTBT Creation:*
inTBT has the unique ability to create custom programs that you can make. And all in Notepad. This is a tutorial on how to create your own inTBT program.

First, open up Notepad. The first thing needed in the program is the title and a name. So, type:

```
objcustomicon.name="(Program's name here)"
objcustomicon.title="(Your title here)"
```

Now, if you want a simple program, for things like announcements, you'll need a body. To create a body, type:

```
objcustomicon.text="(Your text here)"
```


So, an example of a simple announcement program would be:

```
objcustomicon.name="Announcement"
objcustomicon.title="ANNOUNCEMENT"
objcustomicon.text="inTBT has been released!"
```


Next, we'll learn how to add buttons to your windows.

```
objcustomicon.name="Announcement"
objcustomicon.title="ANNOUNCEMENT"
objcustomicon.text="inTBT has been released!"
objcustomicon.button=true
```

This line of inTBT code will add a button to your window. Now, to customize it.


```
objcustomicon.name="Announcement"
objcustomicon.title="ANNOUNCEMENT"
objcustomicon.text="inTBT has been released!"
objcustomicon.button=true
objcustomicon.btext="Click Here"
objcustomicon.blink="http://www.clickhere.com"
```

The 'btext' code is what will appear on the button. The 'blink' is what the button will link to.


So here's our custom inTBT Program so far:

```
objcustomicon.name="Announcement"
objcustomicon.title="ANNOUNCEMENT"
objcustomicon.text="inTBT has been released!"
objcustomicon.button=true
objcustomicon.btext="Click Here"
objcustomicon.blink="http://www.clickhere.com"
```

Next, we'll work on creating a custom icon for our program.

First, you'll need to make the actual icon for your program. Be sure to save it as a .GIF. We'll save ours as 'newicon.gif'. Next, add this code to your document:



```
objcustomicon.name="Announcement"
objcustomicon.title="ANNOUNCEMENT"
objcustomicon.text="inTBT has been released!"
objcustomicon.button=true
objcustomicon.btext="Click Here"
objcustomicon.blink="http://www.clickhere.com"
objcustomicon.iconchange=true
ocjcustomicon.newicon="newicon.gif"
```

The 'iconchange' code signifies we want the icon changed. Then, we signify our .GIF file's name in the 'newicon' section.
_That's all for now. More coming soon._


----------



## Nate (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks cool, although the icons could look better. ;p I might try it out soon, once there is a release. ;D


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, the actual BETA release will be out very soon, I'm just adding some sound, little extras, and polishing it up.


----------



## Jman (Jul 16, 2007)

Is there a program you're using to make it?    			  Looks very cool, can't wait to try it!     
As Fly said, the icons could use some help for the final release.   
^_^


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2007)

Can't wait for the beta.  :gyroidveryhappy: 

But what happened to the monkey poop throwing game D=


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 16, 2007)

Is there any way you could make it compatible with the Gamer's Lounge?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 16, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Is there any way you could make it compatible with the Gamer's Lounge?


     

That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 16, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 16, 2007)

You just need to spruce those icons up a bit.


----------



## Kiro (Jul 16, 2007)

If you want any help with those icons, let me know.     			   I know my way around a vector graphics program.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 16, 2007)

Kiro said:
			
		

> If you want any help with those icons, let me know.     			   I know my way around a vector graphics program.


 ...they're sprites


----------



## Kiro (Jul 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Kiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's nice.   
^_^


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 16, 2007)

Kiro said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 16, 2007)

If he's using the program that I think he is, You can upload any image to use as a sprite in that program.

But, it can't reconigize vector graphic file formats.


----------



## Kiro (Jul 16, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> If he's using the program that I think he is, You can upload any image to use as a sprite in that program.
> 
> But, it can't reconigize vector graphic file formats.


 I can save it into any format.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 16, 2007)

Kiro said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Still, icons are sprites.....not vectors


----------



## Grawr (Jul 16, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that what you and Bul were talking about in your old "Guess who got Skype?" thread?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 16, 2007)

I dunno, maybe, maybe not.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Kiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *coughICanSpritecough*


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 16, 2007)

New screenshot added. It demonstrates the jawsome power of creating a custom inTBT program. They can be used for a multitude of things. Plus, with the inTBT InstantUpdater, you'll be able to download and share custom inTBT programs on the fly.

And guys, I don't need help with the icons. I like them for now, but as I go along, they'll be much better, I promise.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2007)

Ahhh so the custom window will probably be our gl updates.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 16, 2007)

Wrong! inTBT Custom Creations are for whatever anyone wants; anyone can create one, share and load them into their inTBT. GL Updates will come in a... different inTBT program.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Wrong! inTBT Custom Creations are for whatever anyone wants; anyone can create one, share and load them into their inTBT. GL Updates will come in a... different inTBT program.


 ahhh

Well if you were really bored I'm assuming it'd be possible


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 16, 2007)

It's actually very easy to create an inTBT program; check the first post, it's updated with the guide.


----------



## Kiro (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey, the 3rd screenshot isn't working.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well I'll  never use it because it isn't compatible with macs and I only use my PC for the odd thing.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 17, 2007)

New screenshot added. It displays how a normal person might operate their inTBT Home. Also, today I'll be adding more to the inTBT Creation guide, with more on editing your inTBT Custom Windows with buttons and custom icons. I'm planning to release it in 2 days or so.

Oh, and JJ, I'm thinking I'll be able to release it in something other than .EXE, I think I got the resources to as of now.


----------



## Kiro (Jul 17, 2007)

I also use Macs as my primary system.  Good to hear that it can be compatible.   
^_^


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 17, 2007)

Screenshot #3 should be fixed. Sorry about that. Screenshots 4 and 5 should be here tommorow, featuring more of the inTBT Creation tool, and maybe some instalinks.


----------



## Kiro (Jul 17, 2007)

I found the screenshot here:  http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b273/POK...screenshot3.png


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 17, 2007)

The screenshot works for me..


----------



## Nate (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, your account has wierd images in it. o.o







[/off topic]

So there will be a version for Windows and Mac?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 17, 2007)

Ha @ my silly Photobucket account.

And yes, the Windows version should be first.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 17, 2007)

So you'll release a DMG package? Or what?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 17, 2007)

Probably, I need to see what I can do with my new GM7 Registered.


----------



## Kiro (Jul 17, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> So you'll release a DMG package? Or what?


 Well, Windows users can't create DMG's because windows doesn't support the file extension.  But, if you want us to create a DMG package for you, we can.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

Wait, I don't understand what this inTBT thing is supposed to do...

It's cool how we can create our own programs, but what's the point? I really don't like the idea of opening another program just to use TBT... We can already PM members here, which takes about.... 20 seconds for a short message. Quick-Links.... That's what bookmarks are for.... Which you REALLY don't need for TBT, since everything is so easy to access.

Also, keep in mind that some people can hack into the program and access other people's stuff, or access boards they shouldn't be able to be in.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Wait, I don't understand what this inTBT thing is supposed to do...
> 
> It's cool how we can create our own programs, but what's the point? I really don't like the idea of opening another program just to use TBT... We can already PM members here, which takes about.... 20 seconds for a short message. Quick-]
> I agree


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 18, 2007)

Wrong. It's not really a browser for TBT. It's more of a personal user program. It just makes things more simple to open it up, click a button, and bam. Right now the features are kind of dry, but in time, I'll add things like the instant GL updates, and more.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Wrong. It's not really a browser for TBT. It's more of a personal user program. It just makes things more simple to open it up, click a button, and bam. Right now the features are kind of dry, but in time, I'll add things like the instant GL updates, and more.


 Nah, I think I'll pass with this program... It seems just kind of a waste to me.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 18, 2007)

Fair enough.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 18, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Fair enough.


 Yeah, I don't like sounding like a jerk. Fabio, it's an AWESOME idea, but I personally don't find a point in it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 18, 2007)

Ha, don't worry about it. In this business, getting criticized is what it's all about. Sometimes you make winners, and sometimes you make losers, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 18, 2007)

I've decided to release inTBT tomorrow.


----------



## Jman (Jul 19, 2007)

At what time today?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 19, 2007)

Jman said:
			
		

> At what time today?


 This should be neat!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 19, 2007)

.RAR: http://www.savefile.com/files/898676
.ZIP: http://www.savefile.com/files/898691 

  			 Enjoy!


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow so many problems.

I see no point in this already, although it is a nice concept.

But, thanks to some issues, all my friend slots are filled with " Type friends user number or name here" or whatever. D:


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh and...I can't find a way to exit the program.

I had to Cttrl+alt+delete to get rid of it.


----------



## Jman (Jul 19, 2007)

Very Nice! Only 1.7 mb too! I'm learing the controls.     
Was it made using C++?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 19, 2007)

~You need to use control ALT delete to exit the program.
~It doesn't save any information over sessions. 
~When you minimize a window you can't maximize it.
~Sometimes Full Screen doesn't work properly.

It's VERY glitchy and I can't consider this more than a beta. D=


----------



## Jman (Jul 19, 2007)

I had to reboot to close it. =o


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 19, 2007)

You can maximize it, right click it. Full-screen works fine for me, and yeah, the friends problem sucks, I should have fixed that. Hit ESCAPE to close.

You guys just don't know the controls, which I should have posted.


----------



## Kiro (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm about to try it, though from what I hear, you should call it an Alpha.

My Review:

Very nice!  I really like how you can create your own programs, then save your sessions for later.  However, I realize this is just an alpha so I'll just write about what I like and what I can see that needs fixing.

Overall I think you need a small Read me file or manual.  No doubt you're already making one.   
^_^			   It's just that some things were hard to figure out such as clearing the desktop picture.

I know that you're supposed to be able to drag items, but I am unable to do so because I don't have a right mouse button.  Is it possible to make it left click as well?

I love the ability to PM and have "Friends" but I'm sure you already know of the issue of having to go through all of your friends at once.

Once I minimize, I can't maximize.   "my mouse doesn't have a right click button"

Backgrounds don't center/streatch the image.  But that's understandable.  When I took a certin jpeg, it gave me an unexpected error and an address violation.

When creating a program, the text runs off the screen without putting returns.  Will we be able to resize the windows?

When saving a session, it doesn't automatically give a Ibt extention to the file, so I just added one to get it to work.


This is really sweet!  I can't wait to see how it ends up in the future. :lol:


----------



## Nate (Jul 19, 2007)

Kiro said:
			
		

> I'm about to try it, though from what I hear, you should call it an Alpha.
> 
> My Review:
> 
> ...


 I don't think he absolutely needs to fix the no right click thing. Do Mac mouses only have one button or something?


----------



## Kiro (Jul 19, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Kiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm using my PC and no you can right click with macs.


----------



## Justin (Jul 19, 2007)

(NVM)


----------



## Nate (Jul 19, 2007)

Kiro said:
			
		

> I'm using my PC and no you can right click with macs.


 Then why does the mouse only have one button?


----------



## Kiro (Jul 19, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Kiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For the mice on the macs that have only one button, press the control key, then click to right click.


----------



## Kiro (Sep 11, 2007)

So, is this pretty much dead?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 11, 2007)

Kiro said:
			
		

> So, is this pretty much dead?


 Fabio left, so yeah.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 11, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Kiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Left, like, for good? D:


----------



## Kiro (Sep 11, 2007)

It was such a good idea too.  I might continue it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 12, 2007)

No, it was kinda a really dumb idea >>


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 12, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> No, it was kinda a really dumb idea >>


 I thought it was going to be some sort of sidebar for an internet browser... No wonder I didn't really like it.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 12, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so.
His time is more focused on something else, I spoke with him before he left.

Edit: I just looked at his sig... so it sounds unlikely.


----------

